# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  Παλμογράφος μέσω κάρτας ήχου Η/Υ

## robotakias

Χαιρετώ όλο το Forum   :Very Happy:  ! Έχω δει τα προγράμματα που λένε οτι μπορούμε μέσω αυτών να κάνουμε την κάρτα ήχου να λειτουργεί σαν παλμογράφος..'Εκανα μια δοκιμή με το μικρόφωνο και έδειχνε την κυματομορφή της φωνής..Θέλω να ρωτήσω, το έχει δουλέψει κανένας σε κύκλωμα? Δηλαδή πράγματι μπορεί να δουλέψει και σαν παλμογράφος?

----------


## gsmaster

Θα πρέπει να είσαι πολύ προσεκτικός τι τάσεις θα βάλεις. Μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί, αλλά μόνο για να δεις την συχνότητα, αλλα όχι το πραγματικό πλάτος, αφού πιθανόν να χρειαστεί να βάλεις κάποιο διαιρέτη τάσης για να μειώσεις την τάση σε επιτρεπτά για την κάρτα ήχου επίπεδα. 

Επίσης μπορείς να κάνεις ηχογράφηση απο το line in το σήμα που θες, και να το δεις μετά σε κάποιο προγραμμα επεξεργασίας ήχου που βλέπεις την κυματομορφή του ήχου (πχ Nero Wave editor).

----------


## ok1gr

Μή πάς να το βάλεις στη μπρίζα!  :Smile:

----------


## robotakias

Να σε ρωτήσω gsmaster   :Very Happy:  ..Πως μπορώ να μάθω πόση τάση μπορεί να δεχθεί η κάρτα ήχου?

----------


## electronic

0-5 volt. Παραπάνω θα την κάψεις....

Γιώργος

----------


## robotakias

Σ'ευχαριστώ Γιώργο αλλά και όσους ασχολήθηκαν με το να απαντήσουν και να διαβάσουν το μήνυμά μου   :Very Happy:  ! Και μέχρι πόση συχνότητα θα μπορώ να μετρήσω με την κάρτα ήχου?

----------


## electronic

Ανάλογα με το πρόγραμμα. Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι δεν ξεπερνάει τα 30-40ΚΗΖ.

ΓΙΏΡΓΟΣ

----------


## lynx

αν πιανει 40KHz καλα ειναι για παλμογραφο-καρτα ηχου!
κανενα σχηματικο για το "διαιρετη τασης" η εστω καποια μινι κατασκευη για να την
χρησιμοποιησουμε ως παλμογραφο?

εχω και USB καρτα ηχου!   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Danza

Παλιοτερα ειχα δει το εξής για τέτοιο project:

Η τιμη τις R1 ήταν 22kΩ, η R2 δεν θυμαμαι ποσο

----------


## chip

Λογικά όχι πάνω από 15 Khz, Άντε 20 KHz. Κάθε κατασκευαστής κάρτας ήχου που σέβεται τον εαυτό του θα έχει βάλει φίλτρο για να εξασφαλήσει τους κανόνες δειγματοληψίας (νόμο του Shannon) (διαφορετικά δεν θα είχε καλό ήχο στη δειγματοληψία). Ένα μειωνέκτημα που ίσως να μην σε ενοχλεί πολύ αφού απ΄οτι έχω καταλάβει σχολείσαι με ήχο είναι οτι θα βλέπεις μόνο την εναλασώμενη συνιστώσα, αφού στην είσοδο της κάρτας υπάρχει πυκνωτής και κόβεται η DC συνιστώσα.

----------


## dal_kos

Επειδη χρειαζομαι ενα τετοιο προγραμμα μηπως θα μπορουσατε να πειτε ονοματα η εστω πως θα τα βρω?

----------


## gsmaster

Ένα είναι αυτό http://www.hlektronika.gr/pafiledb/p...ion=file&id=24 αλλά και με προγράμματα εγγραφής και επεξεργασίας ήχου μπορείς να δείς την κυματομοργή.

----------


## ok1gr

π.χ. cool edit

----------


## staaronis3

> Ένα είναι αυτό http://www.hlektronika.gr/pafiledb/p...ion=file&id=24 αλλά και με προγράμματα εγγραφής και επεξεργασίας ήχου μπορείς να δείς την κυματομοργή.



αδερφέ το link δεν δουλέβει, ούτε το βρίσκω κάπου αυτό το πρόγραμμα.

----------


## lynx

δοκιμασε αυτο και θα ξεχασεις τα υπολοιπα!

http://www.zeitnitz.de/Christian/Scope/Scope_en.html

-Ααααλο φρουτο!
-Αυτος ειναι καφες!
-Amstel..γιατι ετσι μας αρεσει!

 :Help:   :Very Happy: 

Υ.Γ καλα τι λεω παραπανω? ποσο νεος ημουν ο νεος... μου ηθελα και 40KHz ΜΠΟΥΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ!   :Hammer:

----------


## QED

Κύκλωμα προστασίας για την κάρτα ήχου

http://xoscope.sourceforge.net/hardware/hardware.html

----------


## sakis

ενα εξαιρετικα χρησιμο λινκ .... μπραβο  το ειδα και εγω και μου αρεσε πολυ αν και εχω 4 κανονικους παλμογραφους  ενας ακομα δεν θα με πειραζε καθολου χα χα χα

----------


## QED

Άλλο ένα που μόλις το βρήκα και σκέφτηκα πως καλο είναι να υπάρχει

http://www.geocities.com/~uwezi/elec...card_osci.html

Επίσης αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι πως αυτά τα κυκλώματα δεν είναι μόνο κυκλώματα
προστασίας της κάρτας ήχου αλλά κυκλώματα που προσφέρουν υψηλή εμπέδηση εισόδου
στην κάρτα (που default έχει πολύ χαμηλή) πράγμα που βοηθάει σε σωστές μετρήσεις.

----------


## jimk

με ενα απλο κυκλωμα μπορεις να μετρας εως 4ghz κα φασμα

----------


## pet

? πως ?

----------


## maouna

> Άλλο ένα που μόλις το βρήκα και σκέφτηκα πως καλο είναι να υπάρχει
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/~uwezi/elec...card_osci.html
> 
>  Επίσης αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι πως αυτά τα κυκλώματα δεν είναι μόνο κυκλώματα
>  προστασίας της κάρτας ήχου αλλά κυκλώματα που προσφέρουν υψηλή εμπέδηση εισόδου
>  στην κάρτα (που default έχει πολύ χαμηλή) πράγμα που βοηθάει σε σωστές μετ



καπως αργα το σκεφτηκα αλλα αυτο το κυκλωμα πιο ειναι???

----------


## QED

Ούτε που θυμάμαι!

Δεν το έχω σώσει κιόλας δυστυχώς. Λογικά παρόμοιο με το buffer στο xoscope.

-Βασίλης

* Το βρήκα!

http://www.sciencetronics.com/geocit...card_osci.html

----------


## maouna

ευχαριστω. ψαχνω τωρα απο δω κ απο κει για κανα buffer να παιξω κ γω λιγο με μια κινεζικη usb καρτα απτο ebay..

----------

